# Layout in a small space



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello. I am planning my first layout, and I have very limited space. At first I thought of just a 4′×8′ layout, and it is still in my mind as it is simplest to construct. However, I have also considered going around the three walls. Could I get some input on these ideas, or maybe some other suggestions? (Please don't say move.  I am hoping this will be the last place I will ever live.)


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

If this is HO, you're going to need to stick with small engines and cars. With 3' as in the second drawing, you'll only have room for 15" radius. It can be done and there's nothing wrong with but you have to stick to the smaller trains.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Around the room will give you much more bench space and allow you to be a little more immersed in things,with a 3ft max width (and really you want2ft for ease of reach) a point to point will fair better than trying to make a U turn with an 18" or larger radius curve. Unless you are one of the few running something with tighter curves in HO.

Many 4x8 layouts out there, and a bunch that go beyond a simple oval which will tire after awhile. but I'd rotate it 90 degrees so you can access everything from the sides, a 4ft reach won't be very fun.

Given your space and my HO scale hindsight, I may also suggest evaluating your investment and considering N scale for the space available.


----------



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

In HO a logging or minning layout will work for you , short cars and locomotives are the norm.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

oldmerc said:


> In HO a logging or minning layout will work for you , short cars and locomotives are the norm.


I had a glimpse of one at the Amherst show this year. 15" curves and it looked and ran great!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could sell the HO and do an N scale layout?
Do you have a lot of HO?


----------



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

Not wanting to be negative but before a guy switches to N scale consider your age and the condition of your eyesight .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

oldmerc said:


> Not wanting to be negative but before a guy switches to N scale consider your age and the condition of your eyesight .



OK, I can see condition of eyesight.................but age?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Switching style harbor layout with a removable rail barge as staging and for cars entering/leaving the harbor. Barge would hang out over the aisle when in use.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

The one thing you do NOT want to do is block access to the "necessary room". Concerned about reach on a long or wide table? Build in an access hatch. Want more action and activity than you think you have space for? Think elevation changes and possibly multiple levels. Don't limit yourself to squares and rectangles like most of the track plans in most of the EZ books. Experiment. Draw ideas out in scale. There are limitations, of course- a 2% grade in HO needs about 8 feet of track to rise about 2 inches- but you get the idea. Use your imagination as your guide. You have room for 4' tables either side and an almost 2' aisle between them, but I try to not talk in terms of "tables". It's too limiting. Be creative! And by all means show us what you come up with. You'll get tons of pros and cons.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

jesteck said:


> The one thing you do NOT want to do is block access to the "necessary room". Concerned about reach on a long or wide table? Build in an access hatch. Want more action and activity than you think you have space for? Think elevation changes and possibly multiple levels. Don't limit yourself to squares and rectangles like most of the track plans in most of the EZ books. Experiment. Draw ideas out in scale. There are limitations, of course- a 2% grade in HO needs about 8 feet of track to rise about 2 inches- but you get the idea. Use your imagination as your guide. You have room for 4' tables either side and an almost 2' aisle between them, but I try to not talk in terms of "tables". It's too limiting. Be creative! And by all means show us what you come up with. You'll get tons of pros and cons.


just like jesteck said be creative. maybe you could build a full rectangle and put a swing out on the end so you can enter the layout.


----------



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

That was one of the reasons I suggested the logging or mining themed layout . tight curves steep grades (up to 8%) and switchbacks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

big ed said:


> OK, I can see condition of eyesight.................but age?


I think what he meant is that it's generally accepted that the 2 go together.....the older you get, the more the eyesight goes.........

Not always, but probably more often than not......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As other's have pointed out, you're going to have problems trying to
fit decent HO curves on a 3 ft width. You could increase both 3 ft
sections to 4 ft. But, you would need the ability to get to the wall area
at various times.

There's another possibility to consider. Look at your original 4 X 8
plan. Use that nearly 2 ft vacant area and build a 2 ft wide extension
several feet down the wall where you could have your yard and/or industrial spurs.
The 4 X 8 would become 4 X 9'11.

Don


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tear out the closest and move the bathroom door.... Okay just kidding but you know someone was going to suggest it. You could put in a 5' wide table against the back wall with a hole in the middle so you can reach everything from it. Add a 2 ft section along the left wall as long as possible but not impacting the bathroom door. Your oval would be around the 5' wide table and your yard on the narrow table to the left. I guess the old and bad back warning should be thrown in here. Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> I think what he meant is that it's generally accepted that the 2 go together.....the older you get, the more the eyesight goes.........
> 
> Not always, but probably more often than not......



OH....I" see ". 

But, you can fit a lot more on a table with N scale. They do sell a great variety of magnifying tools, some with lights. :thumbsup:

And if you're that old and you have a problem lifting HO trains, N scale trains are much lighter.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Make it 4 feet square in each corner of the room and three feet wide between them. That's enough room for 22" radius curves with an 18" curve inside of that. You'll also be able to reach things in the corners that otherwise will be unreachable. It will look like a big dog bone and you can have raised track across the back if you want and a yard in the middle on one side and a town and industries on the other end. If that were my house I'd knock out the living room wall and go that-a-way. Pete


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

You need a plan with a central access area and a duck-under. The only way to continuous run with more realistic radii curves. Put your table height @ 40" or so. You don't want 36" wide areas against the wall or you will need lots of access holes anyway. 24" is much better for access, with your wider area in front. You can double-track all the way 'round and have plenty of scenery room on the front leg.
I think mustangcobra/DCHO were suggesting this before, but you really don't need the swingout or lift section.
Just my 0.13 rmb


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Last year I found a couple here and modified them. There are several other pages of HO layout plans elsewhere on the site. Track manufacturers have layout plans and packages that you can refer to as well. My smallest is 78"x40" and my current is 96"x80", both HO with 18" minimum radius. If you own your place and aren't hurting for storage space, you could lose the train room half of the closet and retain the living room side?

There's a 5'x9' Atlas layout in their offering. I don't have a link but here are the specs:
TT-2 hiLLSide JuncTion From book #15: Blueprints for 10 True-Track® Layouts 
Minimum table Size required: 5’ x 9’ ho true-track® item #10038-TT 
products required: Straight sections, radius sections, Snap-Switches®, a crossing, bumpers, insulated joiners and terminal joiners, a Selector, neces- sary electrical components
This layout is a modified figure eight. The grade crossing adds inter- est as the wheels “click-clack” across the diamonds. There is a small yard and four spurs at which industries can be located and cars can be spotted.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

19 answers and 19 different opinions. No best answer here so you just have to go with your best guess. Pete


----------

